# aphrodisiac's



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well has any one got any tips , any different food tips that will drive my hubbie wild !!!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Quality beer served in high heels.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

A can of redi whip... make sundaes out of yoursleves!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL! loved those responses! Both good, too!!


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

A man in an apron, washing the dishes after cooking me dinner...that would turn me on every time


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Edible undies? .. or just buy fruit rollups


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yep, love role playing... French maid, Naughty nurse... hell just my wife bending over is a turn on for me...

I'm a guy, I'm easy....lol:rofl:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah love role playing ! always good


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Is role playing more for men!! how many of you men dress up and surprize your wives ??


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

oh yes... dress up for me baby 

Cop outfit, or pirate, or toga... whatever you want...

Rowrrrr


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

> Quality beer served in high heels


hell any beer with high heels and a mini skirt will do for me..... :smthumbup:

Love my wife in mini skirts and low cut tops! she ahs great assets!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Summit, Bell's or Sam Adams in those high heels that have the leather criss cross straps that wrap up the ankle. 

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

I can't walk in heels.. clutz...

is it ok to just lay down in them?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

No the walking is the best part! sorry...


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

i'll probably suffer a broken nose...

I was thinking about the men dressing up for me thing.. 

I think every woman has had the "firefighter, police, man in uniform" fantasy.. that would be fun.. as long as he doesnt dress up like my plumber 

*shivers


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife asked me to be a construction worker once, I bought the belt and the hard hat and she had her fun with me.

I am game for anything she wants


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

If the dude wears my underwear... I'm outta there.. Just sayin


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think I could fit into my wife's thongs....hmmm never thought about that, she never asked. 

I doubt I could fit into them :rofl:


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> Is role playing more for men!! how many of you men dress up and surprize your wives ??


*dons his robe and wizard hat* "I cast Magic Missile...I roll a 18..make your saving throw"

Oh..not that kind of roleplaying. 

I would be game for anything. Too bad my wife is a lights out, at night, missionary only person. (when I can get her interested at all that is)


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

a stack of fresh crisp 50 dollar bills is a good aphoidisiac...
they say money can't buy happiness, that total Bull... it buys 
lotsa happiness, comfort and several styles of shoes too


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

preso said:


> a stack of fresh crisp 50 dollar bills is a good aphoidisiac...
> 
> 
> ha ha i have a good friend whos husband pays for her to have sex with him  !!
> i always wind her up about how much she is worth lol ...but hey turns them on so no harm


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> preso said:
> 
> 
> > a stack of fresh crisp 50 dollar bills is a good aphoidisiac...
> ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> well has any one got any tips , any different food tips that will drive my hubbie wild !!!


Here's a list I found.

Aniseed 
A very popular aphrodisiac with many culinary uses. It has been used as an aphrodisiac since the Greeks and the Romans, who believed aniseed had special powers. Sucking on the seeds is said to increases your desire. 

Asparagus 
Given it's phallic shape, asparagus is frequently enjoyed as an aphrodisiac food. Feed your lover boiled or steamed spears for a sensuous experience. The Vegetarian Society suggests "eating asparagus for three days for the most powerful affect".

Almond 
A symbol of fertility throughout the ages. The aroma is thought to induce passion in a female. Try serving Marzipan (almond paste) in the shapes of fruits for a special after-dinner treat.

Arugula
Arugula or "rocket" seed has been documented as an aphrodisiac since the first century A.D. This ingredient was added to grated orchid bulbs and parsnips and also combined with pine nuts and pistachios. Arugula greens are frequently used in salads and pasta.

Asafetida
Any Indian dried, powedere herb used as a sexual stimulant in Ayurvedic medicine. The herb has a very strong, garlicy flavor.

Avocado 
The Aztecs called the avocado tree "Ahuacuatl which translated means "testicle tree". The ancients thought the fruit hanging in pairs on the tree resembled the male's testicles. This is a delicious fruit with a sensuous texture. Serve in slices with a small amount of Balsamic vinegar and freshly ground pepper.

Bananas 
The banana flower has a marvelous phallic shape and is partially responsible for popularity of the banana as an aphrodisiac food. An Islamic myth tells the tale that after Adam and Eve succumbed to the "Apple" they started covering their "nudity" with banana leaves rather than fig. From a more practical standpoint bananas are rich in potassium and B vitamins, necessities for sex hormone production. 

Basil (sweet basil) 
Is said to stimulate the sex drive and boost fertility. It is also said to produce a general sense of well being for body and mind.

Broccoli Rabe (And Other Mustard Greens)
The ground seeds of various plants in the brassica family were believed to increase virility. In the case of broccoli rabe its more likely a myth created to get people to eat this bitter vegetable.

Chocolate 
The Aztecs referred to chocolate "nourishment of the Gods". Chocolate contains chemicals thought to effect neurotransmitters in the brain and a related substance to caffeine called theobromine. Chocolate contains more antioxidant (cancer preventing enzymes) than does red wine. The secret for passion is to combine the two. Try a glass of Cabernet with a bit of dark chocolate for a sensuous treat or let us temp you with our recipe for Chocolate Espresso Pots de creme.


(Set of 4 pots de creme cups with matching tray)

Carrots
Another good reason to eat carrots--believed to be a stimulant to the male. The phallus shaped carrot has been associated with stimulation since ancient times and was used by early Middle Eastern royalty to aid seduction. High vitamins and beta-carotene. Perhaps a justification for a piece of carrot cake? 

Coffee
Caffeine is a well-know stimulant but remember, too much and it becomes a depressant. Serve small amounts of rich dark coffee in special little demitasse cups. Coffee stimulates both the body and the mind so partake of a little in preparation for an "all-nighter". 

Coriander (Cilantro seed)
The book of The Arabian nights tells a tale of a merchant who had been childless for 40 years and but was cured by a concoction that included coriander. That book is over 1000 years old so the history of coriander as an aphrodisiac dates back far into history. Cilantro was also know to be used as an "appetite" stimulant.

Fennel 
In the 1930's fennel was found to be a source of natural plant estrogens. Use of fennel as an aphrodisiac dates back to the Egyptian times where it was used as "libido enhancement".


Figs 
An open fig is thought to emulate the female sex organs and traditionally thought of as sexual stimulant. A man breaking open a fig and eating it in front of his lover is a powerful erotic act. Serve fresh Black Mission figs in a cool bowl of water as it is done in Italy and be sure to eat with your fingers!

Garlic
The 'heat' in garlic is said to stir sexual desires. Make sure you and your partner share it together. Garlic has been used for centuries to cure everything from the common cold to heart ailments. This is a good time for moderation. Enjoy a pasta with a lightly garlicky sauce and it and lead up to something spicy in the bedroom later.

Ginger
Ginger root raw, cooked or crystallized is a stimulant to the circulatory system. Perhaps a stir-fry with freshly grated ginger can stir something spicy up in the bedroom later. 

Honey
Many medicines in Egyptian times were based on honey including cures for sterility and impotence. Medieval seducers plied their partners with Mead, a fermented drink made from honey. Lovers on their "Honeymoon" drank mead and it was thought to s "sweeten" the marriage.

Liquorice (licorice)
The Chinese have used licorice for medicinal purposes since ancient times. The essence of the Glycyrrhiza glabra (licorice) plan, glycrrhizin, is 50 time sweeter than sugar. Chewing on bits of licorice root is said to enhance love and lust. It is particularly stimulating to woman. 

Mustard
Believed to stimulate the sexual glands and increase desire. Prepare a tenderloin roast (filet mignon) for two with a mustard and peppercorn sauce.

Nutmeg
Nutmeg was highly prized by Chinese women as an aphrodisiac. In quantity nutmeg can produce a hallucinogenic effect. A light sprinkling of the spice in a warm pumpkin soup can help spice up your evening.

Oysters
Oysters were documented as a aphrodisiac food by the Romans in the second century A.D as mentioned in a satire by Juvenal. He described the wanton ways of women after ingesting wine and eating "giant oysters". An additional hypotheses is that the oyster resembles the "female" genitals. In reality oysters are a very nutritious and high in protein.

Pine Nuts
Zinc is a key mineral necessary to maintain male potency and pine nuts are rich in zinc. Pine nuts have been used to stimulate the libido as far back as Medieval times. Serve pine nut cookies with a dark espresso for a stimulating dessert.

Pineapple
Rich in vitamin C and and is used in the homeopathic treatment for impotence. Add a spear to a sweet Rum drink for a tasty prelude to an evening of passion.

Raspberries and Strawberries
Perfect foods for hand feeding your lover. "Both invite love and are described in erotic literature as fruit nipples" Both are high in vitamin C and make a sweet light dessert. 

Truffles
The Greeks and the Romans considered the rare Truffle to be an aphrodisiac. The musky scent is said to stimulate and sensitize the skin to touch.

Vanilla
The scent and flavor of vanilla is believed to increase lust. According to the Australian Orchid Society, "Old Totonac lore has it that Xanat, the young daughter of the Mexican fertility goddess, loved a Totonac youth. Unable to marry him due to her divine nature, she transformed herself into a plant that would provide pleasure and happiness." Fill tall Champagne glasses to the rim and add a vanilla bean for a heady, bubbly treat.

Wine
A glass or two of wine can greatly enhance a romantic interlude. Wine relaxes and helps to stimulate our senses. Drinking wine can be an erotic experience. Let your eyes feast on the color of the liquid. Caress the glass, savor the taste on your lips. Do remember that excessive alcohol will make you too drowsy for the after-dinner romance. A moderate amount of wine has been said to "arouse" but much more than that amount with have the reverse affect.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I love pineapple, very much. I love it raw, blended in a smoothie, on top of ice cream and even the juice.
I can't think of anything that tastes as sweet and refreshing. I'll take it over chocolate any day. It's sweeter than candy and good for you. I have about 30 cans stockpiled at home and use it daily in smoothies or just out of the can.
yum
pineapples ! yum !
but it does nothing for my sex life.. if it did I would stop eating it as I don't eat it to have sex.
haha

Long time ago I dated someone who used to love to smear me with honey all over and lick it off. what a pervert.. haha
I do like to use honey on my face when its very dry... it makes a good skin moisterizer.
Raw honey that is local is good for allergies too... but it has to be local to your area.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

The ultimate aphro for my wife would be smothering jewelry all over her.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I have to beg Husband to not buy me any more jewlery.. he loves to buy it for me. I have so much I can never wear it all, so now I prefer cash to buy my own presents.
Most women would love love love my husband... and also is the fact since he eats so badly ( pizza, porterhouse steaks, sodas) he won't live long and have excellent insurance and benefits for his widow. I am a lucky woman.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Damn Preso you can't post once without whining about your husband and his eating habits and grubbing his retirement. It's really sad, I would be insulted and enraged to read your posts if I were your hubby.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

COOL AMP !! a nice long list to try out ... i can hardly wait  !! thank you


----------



## bestwife (May 10, 2014)

Searching for something different on the internet and come accross this old but in my opinion really interesting thread. I found this big database myaphrodisiacs.com. Never thought that someone can dedicate the whole life searching aphrodisiac foods accros the globe. My husband is always telling me that the way I smell its the best aphrodisiac in his opinion, also personally also love pineapple but I cant confirm any aphrodisiac effects on me, maybe Im not eating it properly with passion in mind >


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie thread, ten years old.


----------

